# Does anyone know about the Linden Method? help



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I dunno .. sorreeee :stu


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

No one seems to know. I think that it is mostly a method for Chuck Linden to make money.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Disintegrate said:


> No one seems to know. I think that it is mostly a method for Chuck Linden to make money.


 :lol

That is a good reason.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

i can assure that this mans method are bull


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

blossom said:


> He says anxiety is not a mental or physical problem but a behavior problem with the amyglada (spelling off?) stuck in the "on" fear position.


Amygdala. If that's what he said then he contradicted himself. Anyway, all anxiety-related sensations come from the firing of the sympathetic nervous system.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

danielk said:


> blossom said:
> 
> 
> > He says anxiety is not a mental or physical problem but a behavior problem with the amyglada (spelling off?) stuck in the "on" fear position.
> ...


Um yeah, but the SNS is controlled by the amygdala, amongst other brain areas! The SNS is just part of the overal stress response. Its part of the system.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Um yeah, but the SNS is controlled by the amygdala, amongst other brain areas! The SNS is just part of the overal stress response. Its part of the system.


I wasn't very clear, then. What I meant was that if he asserts that anxiety isn't a "physical" problem, yet turns around and says the amygdala is somehow "broken" or "stuck", then it is a physical problem. Hence the contradiction. I don't know what he's trying to say so I may be misunderstanding his theory.

I think what often gets misunderstood is how thought, environment, behavior, or some combination of the three, can (and do) cause physical symptoms. Sometimes the reverse is true as well; physical problems may affect thoughts, our environment, and behavior. There's no dichotomy between mind and body. A change in one influences the other. That is the foundation CBT builds upon.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:yes


----------

